# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Jeremy Hoornstra Interview

## Seanzilla HCPL

To kick off the new House of Pain BLOG, we published an exclusive, never before seen, in-depth interview with Jeremy Hoornstra on his raw bench training and nutritional program.

http://www.houseofpain3.com/wlsnews/index.php

Jeremy Hoornstra's the biggest bencher in history under 242 pounds with his competition raw bench of 615 pounds!

We hope that you enjoy the read and thanks to Jeremy for working with us on that article !

(You can also see a bunch of cool video clips of Jeremy Hoornstra lifting if you do a search under his name on YouTube.)

----------


## Fat Guy

This is great. Thanks and I will be checking out those clips because Hoonstra is an awesome powerlifter. :Welcome:

----------

